# You gotta read the comments on this



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man the bunny humpers are on a roll here

http://www.sltrib.com/home/3223668-155/utahs-war-on-coyotes-claims-another


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll take your word for it. I find it isn't good for my sanity to read most comments on the trib.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Clarq said:


> I'll take your word for it. I find it isn't good for my sanity to read most comments on the trib.


Lol

You are smart. My wife just asked why I was so worked up.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I read some of them. It seems like a lot of personal attacks are being thrown with very little reasoning on both sides. It reminds me of a girl I knew that would provoke people into loosing their temper then jump back and point out to everyone how you were acting and act like she was the victim. I could just vision her walking away, smiling inside, and knowing she made you look like the bad guy. The antis throw out nasty comments about trappers and we respond with nasty comments. They entice us to make fools of ourselves and we oblige them.
If we could only respond with reasoning and let them be the ones to make fools of themselves. It's hard for me I know.

BTW, I was visiting my house in Utah when my step-daughter called and said my little dog Max was caught in a leghold up at the lake. I knew the trapper up here so I called him and went and freed him. Max was a little freaked out, had a cut on his leg, but in a couple days he was non the worse for wear. I was quite surprised how tightly he was held and how little he was injured.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

There is no logic on SLtrib! Can't stand the newspaper.


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Trapping*

I thought MY comments were fair and factual.I am trapping right now and I was able to release a couple of Kit Fox caught in Bobcat sets with NO damage.But the crazys are alive and well on the Trib I just hope I'm not one of them.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> It reminds me of a girl I knew that would provoke people into losing their temper then jump back and point out to everyone how you were acting and act like she was the victim.


You know my sister?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I've got to wonder how many paid environmental propagandist visit this site. 

I have a few suspects.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SL Trib says:_

On Nov. 7, a private trapper discovered an 89-pound female dead in a neck snare he set west of Randolph near the Idaho state line.............

_I didn't know Idaho was west of Randolph.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You can tell the article was written by a non-hunter. I mean "an 89-pound female". I would have made it an even 100 pounds.

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't see a problem. We don't have wolves in Utah.


The head of the wildlife super whiner conservatory conservation coalition or whatever said this is preventing us from having a population here. Has anyone told him the consensus right now is we don't want one here?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Iron Bear said:


> I've got to wonder how many paid environmental propagandist visit this site.
> 
> I have a few suspects.


 Ya think?:mrgreen:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Ya think?:mrgreen:


There wasn't a recent controversial column written about the LDS Church so all those folks were chomping at the bit to blast someone else!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Oh man the bunny humpers are on a roll here
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/home/3223668-155/utahs-war-on-coyotes-claims-another


Not much on the internet about the latest Utah wolf kill. This article says the wolf was caught near the Wyoming state line: http://www.khq.com/story/30618019/utah-animal-found-dead-in-trap-appears-to-be-gray-wolf 
That makes sense. Wolves are seen in that area from time to time and there's a lot of wintering deer and elk over there east of Randolph from the Crawfords over to Nugget Canyon.

It just seems odd to catch a wolf in a coyote set. I know just enough about snaring coyotes to know that a coyote snare set would be way too small for a wolf to get his head in. I have held a dead 90-pound wolf and it's head is twice as big as a coyote's head.

Kinda odd, wish there was more of the trapping details out there.

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I take offense to one of the comments:

*Peeter North* *Wrote*
*Trapped in a snare is a horrific death. Why do I picture you with a Dodge diesel and the elk antler sticker in the back window??*

That would be an F350 Powerstroke diesel, thank you very much


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Interesting comments and a lot of them crazy.... I do feel bad though for any animal to die in a snare/trap. Bad way to go.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> Interesting comments and a lot of them crazy.... I do feel bad though for any animal to die in a snare/trap. Bad way to go.


 I grew up trapping and the vast majority of traps we used pretty much killed the intended target instantly but we did use snares periodically.

I honestly cant think of a situation where we came upon a trapped fox or raccoon where it had died. It seems that most of the time their leg was caught in the snare and it just sat there until we came along to dispatch the animal.

Im sure there are some instances where the animal is strangled though. And I recognize that being an outdoorsman isn't the prettiest thing at times. But I do wish that the non-hunters/fishers/trappers would recognize that we aren't barbarians either. We respect our prey and don't take joy in making them suffer and try to avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I grew up trapping and the vast majority of traps we used pretty much killed the intended target instantly but we did use snares periodically.
> 
> I honestly cant think of a situation where we came upon a trapped fox or raccoon where it had died. It seems that most of the time their leg was caught in the snare and it just sat there until we came along to dispatch the animal.
> 
> Im sure there are some instances where the animal is strangled though. And I recognize that being an outdoorsman isn't the prettiest thing at times. But I do wish that the non-hunters/fishers/trappers would recognize that we aren't barbarians either. We respect our prey and don't take joy in making them suffer and try to avoid it if at all possible.


How do leg traps work vs snares as far as animals stressing themselves out to the point of expiring? I haven't the faintest idea about what goes into the aspects of trapping, so I'm curious. I've just seen the "shows" where they pull an animal from a leg trap that's expired already. I saw one pic of a ringtail with all fours in a trap and that was the saddest sight I've seen. I guess I'm getting soft the older I get. I'm not shaming anyone, I understand it's a useful tool, as a hunter, I just hope we dispatch these animals as quickly as possible. I'm sure trappers feel the same.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good question UG

We all use the justification of a different tool for different jobs. Whether in the garage, or when buying a rifle (you just don't shoot a bear with a .17 HMR, you need the right tool right?). So I will use that analogy somewhat loosely here.

Traps are much the same in concept. Each has an appropriate application and role.

My dad's preferred trap was the conibear trap which almost always caused instant death. See the attached video for a little explanation on how the trap works: 



 These traps almost always killed animals instantly by breaking necks / backs.

But you are right, how does a foot hold trap kill? I have always subscribed to 3 thoughts on this: 1) the trapper wasn't ethical and didn't check his line as frequently as is a) ethical, and b) as required by law and the animal succumbed to the elements. 2) the animal became over stressed and essentially died of anxiety (deer do this rather easily), and 3) it bled out by the fractured bone.

So yes, trapping can be gruesome. However, most trappers don't leave their lines out for extended periods without checking them regularly to prevent such instances. Heck, I remember going in the morning and evening with my dad as a kid.

Snares are all about how they are set, but if they do strangle the animal, it should work within 2 minutes or so. It would be rather odd in my mind to catch an animal around the abdomen or neck and not have it expire very quickly.

My preferred method for smaller critters (fox, raccoon, etc) is still the box trap. Its pretty well guaranteed that you wont kill your animal in these unless you are irresponsible and don't check the trap regularly.

But each trap has its specific use and there are many situations where a conibear is not possible to use, nor a snare due to the terrain being trapped. So a foot hold trap is the only logical solution. Speaking of which, did you know that most animals lead with their right foot? Most animals will step into a trap with their front right paw.

Where I don't agree with trapping is when trappers aren't ethical about checking their traps. Leaving an animal in a trap for days is wrong and not sportsmanlike in the least.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

shortbreath54 said:


> I thought MY comments were fair and factual.I am trapping right now and I was able to release a couple of Kit Fox caught in Bobcat sets with NO damage.But the crazys are alive and well on the Trib I just hope I'm not one of them.


I saw that person in there calling you dog breath. Ouch! that was cold!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

99% of the people that have complaints about any of it don't seem to have a problem with mouse traps, D-Con, glue pads or calling an exterminator. It's all good when you exterminate in the name of protecting a pair of $200 leather heels or loafers or just keeping the mice out of the ducts.


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

People hurt my brain.


----------

